# Favorite species of Trout...........?



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Just curious what the general consensus is here on the board. 

Here are the categories...........
Look-
Amount/Style of Fight-
Taste-

Any other category suggestions?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

For me:

Look= Brook Trout

Amount/Fight= Brown Trout & Rainbow Trout

Taste= Cutthroat

It of course differs from time to time, region to region, ect.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Cutthroat.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks, Brookies and tigers (related) When they get that color in the fall they are beautiful.

Fight, Rainbow, hands down going away, Jumping, flipping over, diving, jumping again, like the SMB of trout.

Taste, Kokanee, Do they count as a trout, (Salmon really) I'm not much on pink flesh fish. For eating I prefer Walleye, Perch, and Crappie, with Wipers and cats filling out the bag.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Look:

Any trout (or char) can look really really good, fish by fish. That's pretty hard to say for me.

I guess cutthroat and brookies would have to take it, from the fish I've caught. I've never personally held a golden though. I've got a hunch that I'd like that slightly more than the others.

Fight:

Rainbows can pack a seriously good fight, but my own experiences still bring me back to the mighty battles I've had with big tigers. That may change if I meet a 27+ inch rainbow.

I've also had serious fights from angry browns that thought they could fly, but the above fish take the cake.

Taste:

Cutthroat


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks-Brookies and Cutthroat. I think part of the bias comes in the places that I fish for them.
Best Fighter-Rainbow, hands down, in my opinion.
Best tasting. I like Brookies from cold water and cooked on site where possible.
How do I get access to the "Confidential" section?


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Wilford, Boardmail/PM one of the Moderators and request access.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I would say Rainbow as the best fighter and taste would be a brook trout.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wilford said:


> ................................................
> How do I get access to the "Confidential" section?


You should be in. Let me, or another Mod, know if you are still locked out.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Steelhead.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> Steelhead.


+1 They take the cake as far as i am concerned!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Brook Trout wins all three categories. When they get large, they are also the smartest and most difficult to catch. Even more so than the revered brown.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

look - Golden Trout

fight - Bull Trout, pound for pound

taste - Brook Trout


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

look- that's tough? they all have their moments. I'll vote for male brookie in spawning colors fight- tiger trout taste- wild brookie


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like we are seeing a general trend.

Looks--Tiger or Brookie. Just beautiful

Fight--Rainbows, although some browns going down stream seem pretty tough.

Taste--I ate an 18" Cutt last night that was DELISH!!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks- I would probably go with Snake river finespots or colorado river cutts. Goldens as well.

Fight- Wild Rainbows. Nothing else even comes close.

Taste- not a big trout eater. I would rather have some fresh Halibut or Raw Tuna!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> or Raw Tuna!


looks like I'm going for sushi now


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks- Tough one brookie or female tiger in that bright orange

Fight-Depends on what you want but big tigers are usually pretty ticked off you caught them...

Taste-Couldn't tell you but bumble bee tuna isn't bad


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks- a toss between Greenback and Colorado Cutthroat
Fight- Big Wild rainbows for sure
Taste- Alpine Lake/Reservoir Cutthroat


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks.... Tigers or big Browns all colored up.

Fight.... Tigers or big browns. A fish bulldoggin you and testing the limits of light gear is a blast I won't soon forget.

Taste.... I like wild trout of just about any sort every once in a while... I haven't found one that was that real different from the others, at least not enough that I could say one was better than the others.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

RAINBOWS! Cutthroats are trash fish. The others are in between on all accounts.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I never commented on my own survey so here goes.................

Look- Tiger/Brookie
Fight- Bow
Taste- I don't like Trout


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks Brookie
Fight Bow
Taste- smoked Brookies


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Tiger

Tiger 

Tiger

Tigers taste the best IMHO. Fight the hardest. And look awesome. 8) 

When I catch a tiger in the early morning and he is still swimmin on the chain after a full day o fishin you know they are tough. The rainbows and Cutts just lay in the water waitin to be gutted.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Look: I like the colors on brookies best - though they are not trout.

Fight: any wild fish really. My best fights have consistently been with wild browns on the Provo, Beaverhead, and a secret stream in Montana ;-) Though, I've been pulled around in my pontoon by a kamloops rainbow before.

Taste: any of the char (bull trout - (we called them Dollies growing up, ), and Brookies.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Look: I like the colors on brookies best - though they are not trout.
> 
> Fight: any wild fish really. My best fights have consistently been with wild browns on the Provo, Beaverhead, and a secret stream in Montana ;-) Though, I've been pulled around in my pontoon by a kamloops rainbow before.
> 
> Taste: any of the char (bull trout - (we called them Dollies growing up, ), and Brookies.


Dolly varden and bull trout are actually two different species of fish

http://library.fws.gov/Pubs1/bulltrout.pdf


----------

